# How do you manage your ebay inventory?



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

How do you manage (electronically) your ebay inventory? Excel spreadsheet, specific program?

I'm looking for something that will inventory the items and status them based on where they are in the process - not listed, listed, sold, shipped, etc. I've played around with using excel for this but there has to be a better task specific program for this job?

Thanks


----------

